# Bitcoin miner



## WhiteBird (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello,

I am sure some of you have heard of Bitcoin, and know about the process of mining. If not, here is a very basic overview. Basically, the main component is the graphics card, since GPU mining is far more effective than CPU mining. I've seen pictures of rigs which have multiple GPUs and crazy stuff like that. So, I am thinking of making a dedicated mining rig, but might need some help finding good deals on components. As this is only in the very initial planning stages, I have not established a budget yet. I am looking for some suggestions/ideas, especially from people who might be experienced with Bitcoin mining and whatnot. Currently I have a desktop that has an Intel HD graphics card, and is mining around 100 Mhash/s, and I want to _at least_ double that. Thoughts?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is there any basic or optimimal components suggested for that application?
It's difficult to offer advice if we don't know what the requirements are.
Perhaps just adding a dedicated GPU, and probably a PSU, would be sufficient?
Specs of the PC you're using now?
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## WhiteBird (Aug 8, 2012)

Right now I am using a Dell Inspiron Zino 410 HD, 6GB RAM, Intel HD GPU, Win7 Home Prem 64bit, AMD Athlon II P360 2.30 GHz Dual Core.

Basically the main component is the graphics card. I want to find a good graphics card for as little money as possible. I would be open to just upgrading the one in my current computer, but I don't know if that's possible.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Unfortunately, the unit you have is what you got. Basically, you have a laptop in a fat box with an external keyboard, mouse, monitor.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Don't sweat it, mining bitcoin is a waste of time right now. I left my rig mining all night once, made about $1.50 worth in coin. That's on a 6950. I'm certain the added power bill costs exceed that lol since the GPU needs to run at a constant 100% usage. Overheating is also a concern.

Bitcoin itself can go up or down in price, but the problem is that the market is so intensely watched that any rise in value is instantly met with a hike in mining, which forces the value back down. You will never achieve anything meaningful with bitcoin unless you somehow gain access to massive computing resources where someone else is footing the power bill, like if you were to take over a college computer lab every night. Which is probably illegal =/


----------



## WhiteBird (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, the upside to my situation is that I do not pay for electricity  I wouldn't really use Bitcoin as a reliable source of income, it would be a kind of "hobby". I was also thinking maybe I could just have an overall powerhouse computer, since I do other things like BOINC and other computing applications.


----------

